# Can't wait to move into my own apartment.



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Got another job recently so I'm working 60+ hours a week, and I could not be any happier. On my lunch break today I went to check out this apartment down the road from my part-time job and it turns out that it's only $380/month (including everything)  The downside is that it's student housing, so I'd have to share the apt with two random doucheweasils. For this reason alone I'm still on the hunt, but it's nice to know that this is still a viable option.

I really don't want to rent out a studio, but I'm getting to the point where I don't care anymore. I just need to live on my own, and the lack of that extra 40 sq ft living room won't stop me. Anyone else live in a studio apt? Do you regret it? I can hardly imagine living in an apartment with only ONE single room. :sus But it's just so darn cheap!

What I'm probably gonna' end up doing is renting out a $500 1 BR 1 BA apartment and live extremely conservative. I will continue working my tail off, I won't pay for cable since television sucks, and I might even eat at the local homeless shelter (lol). It's actually pretty good food!

Anyway, I absolutely cannot wait to move out and begin the next chapter of my life, and that's all I have to say about that. Have a great day.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Still looking for an apartment? Check out this website: http://www.trulia.com/. This is how I found my apartment. And I'm only paying $365 / mo. and the landlord pays the water and light bill. It's got two rooms plus a kitchen and a bathroom. Pretty nice!


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Michio said:


> Still looking for an apartment? Check out this website: http://www.trulia.com/. This is how I found my apartment. And I'm only paying $365 / mo. and the landlord pays the water and light bill. It's got two rooms, a kitchen and a bathroom. Pretty nice!


That sounds amazing, but where are you from? Is that apartment in the city? Impossible to imagine if so :O I'm checking that site right this second.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish I had my own place. So far all I have found is places with paper thin walls and floors. I am thinking of moving just to get away from the people above me.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

matty said:


> I wish I had my own place. So far all I have found is places with paper thin walls and floors. I am thinking of moving just to get away from the people above me.


Apartments in towers have concrete walls. They generally cost a little more though because towers are not very common, are in more demand and also are usually located close to or in downtown of a city. For example, the city I am planning to move to, has studio apts in towers with rent in the range of 1000/mo and studios in regular apts at 700-800/mo.
I am still deciding between living by myself in a studio vs. having 1-2 roommates (gives more bang for your buck).


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I sometimes wish I had my own place, but other times I like living at home :um.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats! There's nothing like having your own place. 
I pay $180per week for a 2bedroom flat, but that's in NZ$ which works out at around US$110pw. It's worth paying extra to have that freedom


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

I just moved out 2 weeks ago into an apartment and I'm really enjoying it. I pay $587 a month and it includes expanded cable. Has 1BR, 1 BA, Living Room, Kitchen, Den, Dining Room. Got lucky and got a decent price for a pretty nice location and apt.


----------

